# Long travel brake pedal



## thecams (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anybody had any problems with an excessively long brake pedal travel on U.K X Trail?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Check out the link below. Could be the brake master cylinder.
Mike
Tech Feature: Nissan Brake and Suspension Repairs; Solving Noise Complaints


----------

